

QR Codes In China And The Troubling State of Tech Reporting - luigi
http://luigimontanez.com/2013/qr-codes-china-troubling-state-tech-reporting/

======
nashequilibrium
When i saw this title, i just knew that it was related to the Mary Meeker
presentation, because i also kind of looked at that point a bit suspiciously
but i was not motivated enough to investigate it further. I never look at
techcrunch for any source of research info, the economist, economist
intelligent unit still offers top notch research.

